# Wer ist euer Lieblings Instanzenboss?



## Assari (11. Juli 2008)

Also alles was es zu sagen gibt steht schon oben im Threadtitel:


 Wer ist euer Lieblingsinstanzenboss?
Und warum?


Mein Lieblingsinstanzboss ist Arans Schemen

Es macht Spaß ihn zu killen, auch cool sind seine Attacken

Blizzard:  näher hingehn
Flammenkranz: Nicht bewegen
Arkane Explosion: In diese Nischen rennen

Es macht einfach Spaß!

Nun seit ihr dran!
*
EDIT: Titel und Post bearbeitet!*


----------



## Bruderlordtom99 (11. Juli 2008)

Hogger!!  



Ps. ERSTER


----------



## Melih (11. Juli 2008)

Junger Ebenschreiter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist herausfordert schwer und man braucht 5 sekunden für den boss 

ach ja und er ist der anfangs boss (mob) bei den Tauren


----------



## pingu77 (11. Juli 2008)

Schachevent in Kara, is einfach mal was neues ;p


----------



## Aldali (11. Juli 2008)

Ich finde den Boss ausem Schattenlaby ziemlich cool, der mit dem Spruch: ''Zeit zum Spielen''! (oder so ähnlich)

Zur frage warum?! Weil man da mit jeder Gruppe mal neue Situationen erlebt!

LG Ali


----------



## Assari (11. Juli 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> Junger Ebenschreiter
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das ist auch Voll die Instanz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## McMo007 (11. Juli 2008)

ganz eindeutig ZEIT FÜR SPAAAAAß!!!

(slabby.. 2ter glaub ich)

Posted in fred nr. 4199,5 dieser art


----------



## SixNight (11. Juli 2008)

manche verstehen mal wieder net worums geht 
also mein liebings ini boss is The Lurker below ( Das Grauen aus der Tiefe ) im schlangenrschrein warum ... mhm find den cool den zu tanken find das lustig gegen die mauer geworfen zu werden und wieder zurück an ihn .. und ins wasser gehen find ich boss irgend wie nice^^


----------



## Wartalk (11. Juli 2008)

uff, seit ihr lustig!
Also einer meiner lieblingsbosse ist der Lurker!der kleine liebe blubb, da kann ich als hexer draufholzen was geht, un ich ziehe keine aggro xP


----------



## Wartalk (11. Juli 2008)

uff, seit ihr lustig!
Also einer meiner lieblingsbosse ist der Lurker!der kleine liebe blubb, da kann ich als hexer draufholzen was geht, un ich ziehe keine aggro xP


----------



## Melih (11. Juli 2008)

Assari schrieb:


> Das ist auch Voll die Instanz
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Kennste das Wort Ironie? wenn ja das war grad Ironisch gemeint was ich gesagt hab.

Ihr versteh echt kein spass mehr udn glaubt alles wie naiv doch hier manche sind


----------



## Unexcelledx (11. Juli 2008)

SixNight schrieb:


> manche verstehen mal wieder net worums geht
> also mein liebings ini boss is The Lurker below ( Das Grauen aus der Tiefe ) im schlangenrschrein warum ... mhm find den cool den zu tanken find das lustig gegen die mauer geworfen zu werden und wieder zurück an ihn .. und ins wasser gehen find ich boss irgend wie nice^^


Find ihn auch gut  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shagráth (11. Juli 2008)

Lady Vashj ungluablich aber war aber als schmane ist es echt geil die schreiter zu kiten nich nur bsbsbsbsb usw

lg shaggy


----------



## Shaguar93 (11. Juli 2008)

hogger heroic...VERDAMMT hatten ihn mal auf 2% *whine*


----------



## Wartalk (11. Juli 2008)

naja, wie du meinst ne, aber vll. sind hier auch nicht alle grade 12 geworden :- / ich glaube das war ne ernst gemeinte frage, und da erwartet man nunmal ernstgemeinte antworten!...
Ich persöhnlich finde es auch mal ganz interessant, vll. lerne ich ja ne seite von nem boss kennen, die ich noch gar nicht kenne!


----------



## Baazul (11. Juli 2008)

Kurator.

ziemlich einfacher boss, aber der schaden in der hervorrufungsphase ist lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shaguar93 (11. Juli 2008)

Baazul schrieb:


> Kurator.
> 
> Da sieht man schonmal, wieviel schaden wir in wrath machen werden
> 
> ...


jo kurator is auch geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wartalk (11. Juli 2008)

stimt baazul^^kurator ist auch nice, so hohe zahlen sieht man selten^^


----------



## ck007 (11. Juli 2008)

Mein Lieblingsboss ist Kurator. Macht ihrgendwie fun den zu killen. Und wenn der gerade seine Manapause macht, kann man den auch mal schön verdreschen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ren-Alekz (11. Juli 2008)

RoS


----------



## Kalyptus (11. Juli 2008)

Ragnaros

Er ist der Coolste


----------



## Sweeety (11. Juli 2008)

Ein Boss der mir sehr gut gefallen hat war Heigan .. dance,dance,dance 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ok, ca. 91% die dieses Forum lesen haben ihn zu 60er Zeiten nicht gesehen, und dafür kann ich sie nur bemitleiden.. war einfach klasse.

Also

preBC: Heigan, Chromaggus
BC: Kael'thas vor den 27 nurfs... , warum? Weil das endlich wieder ein Boss ist, der nicht so eine Pussie ist und nur 1-2 relativ gleiche Phasen hat, sondern sich im Verlauf des Kampfes ändert. RoS kann man auch dafür einsetzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Erriel (11. Juli 2008)

ck007 schrieb:


> Mein Lieblingsboss ist Kurator. Macht ihrgendwie fun den zu killen. Und wenn der gerade seine Manapause macht, kann man den auch mal schön verdreschen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich finds echt unglaublich oO
Alle erst seit BC am zocken? ^^

Meine Lieblings ini: BWL
Mein Lieblingsboss: Lashlayer dicht gefolgt von Chromaggus und Nef 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Warum? Hm... das waren einfach meine Lieblingsbosse weil ich an ihnen gewachsen bin. Hat spaß gemacht sie immer wieder zu vermöbeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## ck007 (11. Juli 2008)

> Ich finds echt unglaublich oO
> Alle erst seit BC am zocken? ^^



Jo, ich zock leider erst seit BC. Hätte auch gerne ma die anderen Raid Inis gesehen. Aber naja. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nyrah (11. Juli 2008)

Bruderlordtom99 schrieb:


> Hogger!!
> 
> 
> 
> Ps. ERSTER



Ohman, warum sagt eigentlich fast jeder immer Hogger, egal ob es um Raidbosse/Rarmobs oder andere Sachen geht?! unlustig, ganz ehrlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mein Lieblingsboss ist Prince Malchazeen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Früher war er eine richtige Herausforderung für unsere Gilde (am Anfang)....
Es macht einfach spaß, gegen ihn zu Kämpfen, allegmein Kara und SSC find ich Klasse! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Future (11. Juli 2008)

Finde Herot aus dem Kloster geil der hatte noch was und nicht diese imba bosse die jeder 2te jeden tag killt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arthros (11. Juli 2008)

ragnaros und Nefariean die sind einfach cool


----------



## Krushtar (11. Juli 2008)

Archi und natürlich Keal!

Keal is mit abstand der geilste Boss und somit auch der geilste Kampf


----------



## x.Ne0n (11. Juli 2008)

Morogrimm der Gezeitenwandler (Tidewalker) finde ich ganz gut

Murlocs, diese Wasserkugeln und das "Gefängnis" einfach nur Top 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Alternativ auch Ragnaros.
Warum? 

Weils mein ertser Endboss war im alten WoW


----------



## handyfeuerinecke (11. Juli 2008)

jap schach in kara ^^


----------



## antileet (11. Juli 2008)

herold horizontiss oder so aus arka ... der besoffene zwerg vor dem boss ist voll lustig xD
was der immer für ne scheiße labert ^^


----------



## Gosah (11. Juli 2008)

Keiner Denk da an die alte ehrwürdige Dame mit der beschissensten Pre- Q ever (zumind. für Allis^^)


ONYXIA!!!!!!


----------



## Zangoran (11. Juli 2008)

Erriel schrieb:


> Ich finds echt unglaublich oO
> Alle erst seit BC am zocken? ^^
> 
> Meine Lieblings ini: BWL
> ...



Ich hätte sie gerne damals gesehen wenn ich Zeit zu raiden gehabt hätte. Konnte nur ab und zu mal Zul Gurub machen als Funrun und da gefielen mir Thekal der Tiger und 
Mandokir am besten.

Und Onyxia gehört natürlich auch dazu.


----------



## lukss (11. Juli 2008)

die kopflosen reiter von naxx
weil sie einfach die schwierigstens waren


----------



## youngceaser (11. Juli 2008)

finde au den 2ten schlabby boss am coolsten mehr muss man dazu nicht sagen ausser ZEIT FÜR SPAß


----------



## Ouna (11. Juli 2008)

Faerlina (Naxx)
Kael (TK)
Muru (Sunwell)


----------



## Kahadan (11. Juli 2008)

Schachevent - aber nur beim ersten mal, dannach wars öde, weil zu einfach

Ansonsten Kurator.
Als Feraldruide 15k Wilderbiss (die Ausweidenfähigkeit für Druiden) raushauen, war echt spassig.


----------



## SixNight (11. Juli 2008)

shagráth schrieb:


> Lady Vashj ungluablich aber war aber als schmane ist es echt geil die schreiter zu kiten nich nur bsbsbsbsb usw
> 
> lg shaggy


 Jo spiele auch noch 70 spriest und die müssen ja die dots auf den schreiten behalten und die shamys supporten mit dem netherstoff netz is sau geil macht übelst spaß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SixNight (11. Juli 2008)

Erriel schrieb:


> Ich finds echt unglaublich oO
> Alle erst seit BC am zocken? ^^


Habe zwar schon vor bc gezockt aba habs net bis 60 geschafft als bc rauskam hätte sogern die 60er zeiten mit erlebt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Winn (11. Juli 2008)

Ragnaros^^ mehr sag ich net  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arthas Menethil (11. Juli 2008)

Lady Vashj und Kael'Thas, die schwersten Bosse außerhalb von Newbie-Sunnwell und waren auch bisher die aufwendigsten.


----------



## Gri-Gorij (11. Juli 2008)

4 Horsemen 
Kael'thas Sunstrider (sowohl Tk als auch Tdm)
Lady Vashj
und eigentlich alle MH Bosse^^


----------



## Ersguterjunge93 (11. Juli 2008)

Pre BC: Kel'Thuzad

Einfach ein genialer kampf, ich finde der ist so wie Kil'Jaeden jetzt. Ein Fehler=Wipe.

BC: Aeonus

Macht immer wieder spass den Als Krieger zu tanken, und ihm seinen Sandatem mit Zauberreflektion selber um die Ohren zu hauen^^


----------



## b4571 (Basti) (11. Juli 2008)

Ich fand den Eventboss von den Schlotternächten (Kopfloser Reiter) cool... einfach mal was anderes. und für die (höchstens) 10 minuten so ein equip (ok, net das beste) is schon cool... ich miene die ringe waren ok und der helm wohl eher Porno


----------



## Healguard (11. Juli 2008)

Ich mag den Boss, der in den Hügeln von Razorfen (wars glaube) auf dem Knochenhaufen tanzt, ja dieses Skelett. Hinter diesem Boss steckt irgendwie Humor (und Kurator mag ich nicht, weil ich als Healer nicht so viel Schaden mache)


----------



## HordeCrusher (11. Juli 2008)

also von der taktik her find ich maulgar super weil man da sieht ob eine gilde eingespielt ist oder nicht... wenn der pull nicht klappt wars das..
von der einfachkeit her natürlich chess event xD auch wenns da nichts tolles gibt...
wenn ich mit dudu spiel aran weil ich da dmg machen darf...

mfg  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dragonmurder (11. Juli 2008)

Mein LieblingsIniBoss von BC, is ganz klar; Slabby; Zeiz für Spass

AM geilsten war der Try, wo jedes Gruppenmitglied ca 2 mal tot war!
(wir rannten wieder rein, und wenn Zeit für Spass war und du in der ini warst wurdest du übernommen) aber egal show on youtoube

Das ''Spassigste'' an dem Boss ist das er meist die geilsten CD's raushaut, und mit twinks die ned gut EQ sind machts doch das ganze noch interessanter..... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

PreBC: Also der 1. Boss von BWL; Razorgore!
gibts nen geileren Boss als den?


----------



## rydal (11. Juli 2008)

Wartalk schrieb:


> stimt baazul^^kurator ist auch nice, so hohe zahlen sieht man selten^^


in nethersturm gibts n boss da machste 10-20k crits ^^ is aber keine inztanz^^


----------



## SohnDesRaben (11. Juli 2008)

Ragnaros, Onyxia, Hakkar... sehr schöne Raidbosse. 
Als Instanzboss: General Drakkisath!

Mir haben die PreBC Instanzen viel besser gefallen. Da ist man nach Stratholme, Scholomance und UBRS gerannt um blaue Sachen zu bekommen.
Sowas würde in der verwöhnten BC-Gesellschaft wohl niemand mehr machen... leider.


----------



## Delwod (11. Juli 2008)

Der Tauren Boss vor denn schiff in denn Todes Minen dar ich mir dardraus ihmer ein wettstreit mache ihn zu killen ohne beteupt zu werden! (natürlich mit lvl 60 mach das ihmer mit mein pala)


----------



## Plakner (11. Juli 2008)

Raggi war einfach klasse =)


----------



## Schwuuu (11. Juli 2008)

ich fand damals aus Naxxramas Saphiron am besten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


wo sich in der flug phase die spieler hinter den paar eingefrorenen spielern verstecken mussten um nicht zu sterben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


war aber damals nicht einfach aber doch recht aufregend   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DogTheBountyHunter (11. Juli 2008)

Ragnaros

So geil wie der erscheint^^
Der is groß und die Umgebung in der man gegen ihn kämpft ist soooo geil =)))


----------



## Nenji (11. Juli 2008)

Archimonde 

einfach nur hammer geil, zuminderst wenn man den dreh mal raus hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shamanpower (11. Juli 2008)

Der geilste boss is immer noch dieses Headbangende Riesenskellet aus hügel der klingenhauer(hab grad vergessen wie der heisst Modesh oder so)
Hat einfach stil  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crosis (11. Juli 2008)

ganz klar mein char^^


> Der durchschnittliche Hexer hilft dabei den Raidboss zu killen, der Wahre Hexer ist ein Raidboss.
> __________________________
> Quelle:  http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?t...42435&sid=3



ne ma im ernst ahunes und der kopflose reiter sind meine lieblingsbosse sind einfach ma was neues im normalen wow alltag gewesen(wärend der events^^)


----------



## Lithic (11. Juli 2008)

Also ich persönlich finde Kill'jeaden am besten.Der Kampf mach großen Spaß und  ist Abwechslungsreich.


----------



## Xordon (11. Juli 2008)

SohnDesRaben schrieb:


> Ragnaros, Onyxia, Hakkar... sehr schöne Raidbosse.
> Als Instanzboss: General Drakkisath!
> 
> Mir haben die PreBC Instanzen viel besser gefallen. Da ist man nach Stratholme, Scholomance und UBRS gerannt um blaue Sachen zu bekommen.
> Sowas würde in der verwöhnten BC-Gesellschaft wohl niemand mehr machen... leider.



Öhm... doch. Sonst würden ja auch keine Leute mehr in die normalen Versionen des Schattenlabyrinths etc. gehen. Stratholme, Scholomance und URBS waren damals einfach auch das höchste, was man ohne Raiden (naja, URBS waren ja schon 10 Mann, aber das waren ja auch nur 25% der damaligen Raidgröße) erreichen konnte, heute sind es eben die heroischen Versionen und in gewissem Maße Kara. 
Ich hasse solche romantisch verklärten Rückblicke wirklich - früher war alles besser in veränderter Form.

Zum Thema:
"Zeit für Spaß" mag ich nicht... Schwierig ist er zwar nicht, aber halt auch nicht lustig und sehr zufällig. Gern mag ich aber Murmur. Jeder muss mit der Explosion ein bisschen aufpassen und als Heiler hat man recht viel zu tun.


----------



## Sefer (11. Juli 2008)

Reliquiar der Seelen in BT

muss man echt alles geben x3


----------



## ShalArmecht (11. Juli 2008)

PreBC:

DU BIST DIE BOMBE!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 war herrlich. Und wenn ma einer nich schnell genug mit dem despellen hinterherkam. Mit 40 Leuten wars echt schön.


----------



## Zenti (11. Juli 2008)

PreBC: ganz klar Nef....das war was richtig geiles darmals mit den klassencalls

BC: vashj, teron (wenn man geist ist) und Kheal, obwohl wir da nicht oft waren


----------



## DogTheBountyHunter (11. Juli 2008)

Die ini mit den geilsten Bossen is sowieso Hügel der Klingenhauer..

Mordresh Feuerauge aufm Skellettberg und die tanzenden Skelette
Diese Spinne die man beschwören muss
usw.

einfach geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Duraz (11. Juli 2008)

Mein Lieblinsboss ist auf jeden Fall Teufelsruch aus dem Sunwellplateau, wegen dem Dampf den er macht, als wir den das erste mal versucht haben wurde die gesamte gruppe uebernommen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auch einer meiner Lieblingsbosse sind die Eredar Twins, weil die einfach mal anders sind und die so toll zusammenarbeiten!


Vor BC auf jeden fall c'thun wegen seinen Laseraugen *gg*


----------



## pixler (11. Juli 2008)

ich fande den kampf mit Ossirian der Narbenlose immer recht lustig, da man ihn schön kiten musste und man auf vielse im kampf achten musste. Zudem war er ein  recht imposanter und geil gemachter encounter und ein würdiger endboss in aq20


----------



## SohnDesRaben (12. Juli 2008)

Xordon schrieb:


> Öhm... doch. Sonst würden ja auch keine Leute mehr in die normalen Versionen des Schattenlabyrinths etc. gehen.



Bei uns auf dem Server sind die einzigen die noch normale Instanzen gehen, díe Leute die ihren Char leveln.
Der Großteil geht direkt nach 70 Kara und staubt Badges ab.


----------



## DieBratwurst (12. Juli 2008)

Der Endboss aus Arka! weiß seinen Namen mom aber nicht. Ich liebe es wenn Milhaus rauskommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alùcárd1505 (12. Juli 2008)

Mein LieblingsBosse sind die in mh und bt die Tanksachen droppen...^^

Was ich cool finde sind kämpfe die einen richtig schön Können abverlangen...^^


----------



## Shamanpower (12. Juli 2008)

DogTheBountyHunter schrieb:


> Die ini mit den geilsten Bossen is sowieso Hügel der Klingenhauer..
> 
> Mordresh Feuerauge aufm Skellettberg und die tanzenden Skelette
> Diese Spinne die man beschwören muss
> ...


genau meine meinung absolut geile ini gesamt die spinne mit "gong" und diese headbangenden skellete dann dieser "hungrige" fleischklops typ (ich sag nur :ich rieche den gestank von fleisch oder was auch immer der labert)und am ende dieser geile Kel'thuzad  ähnliche endboss als ich zum ersten mal da ddrin war war ich hin und weg kein vergleich zu den inis die man davor gemacht hat^^


----------



## SixNight (12. Juli 2008)

mhm welchen boss ich von den effekten recht cool finde is Leotheras wenn der sich teilt also wo dann er und sein dämon da sind wo diese kleine zwischensequnze is wo du nix machen kannst ^^ .. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arkoras (12. Juli 2008)

Ragnaros
einfach geil, den muss man gesehen haben


----------



## Holyjudge (12. Juli 2008)

Aldali schrieb:


> Ich finde den Boss ausem Schattenlaby ziemlich cool, der mit dem Spruch: ''Zeit zum Spielen''! (oder so ähnlich)
> 
> Zur frage warum?! Weil man da mit jeder Gruppe mal neue Situationen erlebt!
> 
> LG Ali



Seh ich auch so !

Und das Schachevent genauso! ist einfach was komplett neues 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## etmundi (12. Juli 2008)

Arkoras schrieb:


> Ragnaros
> einfach geil, den muss man gesehen haben



Namaste
zustimm.

Und den mit: "Du bist die Bombe"
Name hab ich vergessen.
Als Druide noch schnell gehealt, Bärengestalt und
oft überlebt.


----------



## Kragnack (12. Juli 2008)

Eindeutig Ros 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arkoras (12. Juli 2008)

etmundi schrieb:


> Namaste
> zustimm.
> 
> Und den mit: "Du bist die Bombe"
> ...



das war der Baron Geddon


----------



## Luzifér182 (12. Juli 2008)

Solarian aus FDS, da kann man so richtig rein haun ohne aggro  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## glurack (12. Juli 2008)

Also ich finde Kel in der Festung der stürme geil weil es nen langer Kampf ist und man da echt als Team zusammen spielen muss!!!!!


----------



## Georan (12. Juli 2008)

Kaelthas an dem wir grad knabbern macht mir persönlich sehr viel Spaß!


----------



## Ellesime (12. Juli 2008)

PreBC  Thaddius und Nef
Hassboss  Heigan

BC  Kael und Leotheras
Hassboss  Felmyst


----------



## EspCap (12. Juli 2008)

Der zweite im Schattenlabby... Gibt nix tolleres als Mindcontroll^^


----------



## crescent (12. Juli 2008)

leider habe ich vor BC nicht viel mehr gesehen als hakkar und die ersten bosse aus MC. 
in BC gefallen mir kael'thas und vashj recht gut, auch wenn wir relativ viel zeit gebraucht haben, um die beiden umzuhauen und das gewipe manchmal schon recht langweilig war. aber die beiden bosse sind sehr nett aufgebaut und verlangen viel teamwork.
sehr gut gefällt mir auch teron im schwarzen tempel. höhere bosse hab ich leider noch nicht gesehen ^^

edit: die ganzen ZA bosse gefallen mir auch sehr gut.


----------



## ShadowOfTheMoon (12. Juli 2008)

Zul'Jin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Juudra (12. Juli 2008)

DieBratwurst schrieb:


> Der Endboss aus Arka! weiß seinen Namen mom aber nicht. Ich liebe es wenn Milhaus rauskommt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Du meinst herold Horizontiss

hmm Lieblingsboss gute frage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ganz lustig finde:Theater Event vor allem oz ^^ ,Grauen aus der tiefe weil lustig aussieht wenn leute vom schwall getroffen werden und ins nirvana fliegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

,Hydross weil ich den schön taktisch finde ^^,

am duftesten von allen finde ich jedoch wie so viele hier wahrscheinlich den Zeit für Spaß boss im labby 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit:absoluter hassboss der zweite von terasse der magister Überlädt sich baaah is so nervig.


----------



## Slaide (12. Juli 2008)

Hmm mein Liblingsinstanzboss ist...

Nethergroll

und warum? naja es is bewegung durch die verschiedenen portale und es macht spaß als healer mal seine crits im grünen strahl zu sehn  xD


----------



## Nazala (12. Juli 2008)

Bei mir ises ganz eindeutig Alár...

Der ist einfach spassig zu tanken und mal ne richtige Herausforderung was das Movement und Teamplay angeht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tyraila (12. Juli 2008)

oliver zwist ; /


----------



## DarkSaph (12. Juli 2008)

Pre BC: C'Thun. Hab damals mal für nem Bekannten an seiner Stelle geraidet, weil er irgendetwas vor hatte. Später dann zu BC Zeiten auch nochmal mit dem eigenen Char.
BC: Nightbane ist wie ich finde, sehr schön.


----------



## AroganterHans (12. Juli 2008)

Archimonde! Der beste noob-filter Boss ever! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Intensity (12. Juli 2008)

eigentlich alle 40er raidbosse pre bc. weiß net, aber irgendwie find ich 25er raids lächerlich.
vicitus oder wie der hieß in aq. härter als c'thun. hat uns viele schlaflose nächte bereitet.


----------



## Caidy (12. Juli 2008)

also ich mag diesen Oger in Slabby, is glaub der 2. Boss ^^


der macht sogar t6 Leuten zu schaffen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 da sie sich ja gegenseitig killen xD  ist immer nervenzerreißend


----------



## Scred (12. Juli 2008)

der drachen mit seinem reiter im bollwerk


----------



## Gnomeregan Gnom (12. Juli 2008)

Leerhäscher !!!! Why??.."E@sy going"


----------



## elendur (12. Juli 2008)

Mein lieblings instanzen boss ist der Baron aus Strath!!! Habs mount nie bekommen :-((


----------



## Stress0056 (12. Juli 2008)

Illidan '' <--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------^^


----------



## monarchC4 (12. Juli 2008)

Kanz Klar Akamas schemen...einfach grenzenlos drauf hauen...nix omen...nss aggro...einfach rausballern  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nightskill (12. Juli 2008)

Die geilsten Bosse sind die Weltbosse(pre-TBC) , sehen fast alle gleich aus machen aber fun zu killn!


----------



## killerzone001 (12. Juli 2008)

Ich find Zul'Jin ganz lustig :-D

Einfach nochmal jede von seinen verdammten Avataren eine reinhaun, is lustig... Vor allem letzten Phase Feuerele stellen, Immun FtW^^


----------



## Ares 1887 (12. Juli 2008)

Baron Totenschwur aus Stratholme... Weil die ganze Instanz einfach nur rockt!


----------



## Koltharius (12. Juli 2008)

Zul'Jin aus Zul'Aman

Ist zwar gut zu schaffen aber viel Bewegung in der Adler Phase.


----------



## Vellen (12. Juli 2008)

Der Endboss in Arka, der is so geil xD 
Ich lach mich jedes mal tot wenn mein Lieblingsgnom erscheint
<3 Millhaus Manasturm 

Vor Bc fand ich Rend Blackhand in der Arena in UBRS immer cool ^^


----------



## 481Nummer1 (12. Juli 2008)

Kael´thas, weil es auf alles ankommt! Wenn nur einer etwas nicht richtig macht ist es vorbei!


----------



## Smoleface (12. Juli 2008)

Leothares der BLinde in SSC^^

Da konnte man am besten die "noobs" aussortieren und am meisten Spass macht der Boss auch.


----------



## VuLIoM (12. Juli 2008)

also ich finde alle bosse aus kara, gruul, und maggi(andere raids habe ich noch nicht gemacht >.<)  cool.... das macht mir einfach fun...... nur leider gibts fast nie ein dropp für den kleinen Dschinggis ;-(


----------



## eNBeWe (12. Juli 2008)

Abolut großartig ist der Oger aus Schlabby (Zeit für Spaß!)
Schön finde ich auch das Intro von Boss 2 und 3 aus Arkatraz (Daliah und Soccrathes)


----------



## Mal`Ganis (12. Juli 2008)

der riesen murloc in den höhlen des wehklagens

i am murloc-lvl 70 etc 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

[/url]


----------



## Sausage (12. Juli 2008)

Ich find eigentlich alle Bosse mit adds recht lustig am Anfang. (Moroes z.B.) Leider spiel ich auch erst seit BC, ich denk aber doch, dass die 40er Bosse vom PreBC  des lustigste sind! Herrliches, konfuses Durcheinander.. *schmacht*

mfg


----------



## Kyragan (12. Juli 2008)

No1: Kael'thas pre 2.3
No2: Archimonde
No3: Teron Gorefiend (<3 Geist)


----------



## Mab773 (12. Juli 2008)

Von den Bossen, die ich kenne, find ich Shade of Akama am lustigsten^^ der Kampf dauert nicht mal 3 Minuten, daher freeloot *hust* *hust* ^^


----------



## Kalisan (12. Juli 2008)

1. Kael'thas
2. Illidan
3. Archimonde


----------



## OnkelJockel (12. Juli 2008)

Old WoW: Nefarian, weil ich dort das erste mal richtig erlebt habe wie 40 Menschen sich richtig gefreut haben.
BC: Brutallus ->  Der ist kurz und Schmerzlos, in beider hinsicht. Man hat sofort die Fehler im Raid gemerkt, wenn was zu Knapp oder zu Lang gedauert hat.


----------



## Druidofclaw (12. Juli 2008)

eindeutig kael'thas bei mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


also in fds .... nicht die billig version von tdm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## elendur (12. Juli 2008)

Nach etwas überlegung ist mir doch noch nen anderer boss eingefallen naja nicht direkt boss sondern event .
Was ich meine ist Zul´Farrak die treppe einfach kult die anfangszeiten bei wow wo wirklich alle 1-2-3 mal daran gewiped sind war schon lustig 
 meine frau siehts nicht so weil im 5 min takt die tastatur gegen die wand flog ^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## _xXTheTruthXx_ (12. Juli 2008)

Für mich sit der coolste Boss Tiefenlord Karathress, weil ich zum ersten Mal in ne 25er Ini gegangen bin, und das war SSC. Danach kommt Kael Thas in FdS, TDM ist der imo zu low.


----------



## Broxus (12. Juli 2008)

Illidari Council - Spannung bis auf die letzte Sekunde


----------



## Yisera (12. Juli 2008)

Onyxia, ach das warn noch Zeiten^^
Und Khaeltas, an denen kann/konnte man sich richtig die Zähne ausbeißen xD


----------



## Xarod (12. Juli 2008)

Ganz klar Ragnaros aus MoltenCore. Einfach deswegen weil er am meisten Style hat, seine Geschichte sehr interrsant ist und weil heut zu Tage nicht jeder behaupten kann ihn gelegt zu haben, oder zumindest werdens immer weniger.^^


----------



## Ivanescar (12. Juli 2008)

Also ich fand die Twin Emperors gut, das war die erste Stelle, wo man als Hexer tanken mußte.

Nefarian war auch gut, mit den Classcalls


----------



## Tessanja (12. Juli 2008)

finde muru am besten, oder RoS is auch nice (auch wenn ich den als schurke hasse^^)


----------



## Kyragan (12. Juli 2008)

Mab773 schrieb:


> Von den Bossen, die ich kenne, find ich Shade of Akama am lustigsten^^ der Kampf dauert nicht mal 3 Minuten, daher freeloot *hust* *hust* ^^


3Minuten? Bei uns im Schnitt um die 50Sekunden...Oo


----------



## Blackexo (12. Juli 2008)

find aran ganz schön, der kampf hat irgendwie was ^^
und lurker is auch noch ganz nett  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## ReWahn (12. Juli 2008)

Vaelastrasz in BWL! Unendlich Mana/Wut/Energie zu haben is klasse! Wenn man dann die Bombe ist kann man instant casten, is immer lustig, wenn man aufm weg zur explosionszone noch instants am laufenden band raushaut^^

in BC find ich bis jetzt (leider nur t4 content gesehen bis jetzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) magtheridon am besten, der hat einfach style...


----------



## dragon1 (12. Juli 2008)

edwin van cleef einfach geil.und da hatte ich mein tolles equip her...
*pah!unsere sache ist gerecht*


----------



## DerOffTank (12. Juli 2008)

Onyxia

Love 4 ever ^^

Hingegen ich Aran auch sehr cool finde, da es nicht das Übliche is mit Antanken sondern einfach Drauf los.


----------



## Arquilis (12. Juli 2008)

also ich mag ja den kurator in kara. den hab ich zwar noch nie gelegt, aber der hat sone schöööne hervorrufungsphase^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathflower (12. Juli 2008)

RoS und Illidan ;>


----------



## Zako13 (12. Juli 2008)

Ich mag den kurator , weil man bei dem meistens mehr als 10k dmg raushauen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und die alte dame onyxia ...weil es einfachj spaß macht , die zu kilen


----------



## koxy (12. Juli 2008)

Murmur

Aber nur der Sound. Gibt sogar Tage, da geht man rein nur um den Murmur-spezifischen Sound zu hören 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Inghinn (13. Juli 2008)

Murmur, 

weil er Ragnaros ähnlich ist und ich den immer so mochte  :-)


----------



## Erpur (13. Juli 2008)

Inghinn schrieb:


> Murmur,
> 
> weil er Ragnaros ähnlich ist und ich den immer so mochte  :-)





Murmur macht aber nur spaß mit jägern die eisfallen legen xD

ich mage bosse die sachen droppen die ich brauche ^^


----------



## Vadesh (13. Juli 2008)

Mein absoluter Lieblingsboss ist Zul'jin aus Zul'Aman. 
Ich find es einfach klasse, dass er so oft die Gestalt wechselt und der Kampf dadurch nie langweilig wird.


----------



## Leralia (13. Juli 2008)

Platz1: Archimonde (Richtig geiler Movementboss, bei dem es schon verdammt hart wird, wenn einer verreckt)
Platz2: Ros (einfach mal was neues und frisches =) )
Platz3: Teron Gorefiend auch sehr sehr netter fight der auch abwechslung bringt.
Platz4: Brutallus (einfach nen stupider DPS Encounter macht einfach nen Heidenspaß)

Und ja ich hab die Bosse selbstverständlich gelegt....


----------



## Khyzer (13. Juli 2008)

Eredar Twins Reverse.

Endlich fängt das ganze mal an schwer zu werden!


----------



## Davidor (13. Juli 2008)

Ganz klar: Heiran

Dieses Getanze war mal richtig lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Renkin (13. Juli 2008)

öhm nennt mich n00b aber was war nochmal RoS und wer ist Heiran? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sadesar (13. Juli 2008)

kann mich garnich genau entscheiden welcher kampf nun besser war also schreib ich ma beide....

Saphiron und Kael'thas  (btw kann man den Saphi kampf gern ma in der buffedshow zeigen^^ retriraid und so) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


eindeutig die geilsten fights in wow nicht nur spielerisch anspruchsvoll sondern auch schön gestaltet und wer schonmal im frostwyrmwing war weiß wovon ich sprech





p.s Heiran? blush.gif = Heigan also denk ich mal ;D , vorletzter boss im seuchenflügel naxxramas, und Ros is en boss in bt "Reliqoium der Seelen"


----------



## cazimir (13. Juli 2008)

Ich kann mich garnicht für irgend einen entscheiden, ich finde einfach den kompletten T5 Content super :-)
Liegt wohl daran, dass ich T4 bis zum erbrechen geraidet habe und wir mit T6 erst anfangen.

Müsste ich mich für einen entscheiden, würde ich wohl Vashj nehmen. Ballspielen ist toll ^^


----------



## darki488 (13. Juli 2008)

Renkin schrieb:


> öhm nennt mich n00b aber was war nochmal RoS und wer ist Heiran?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




RoS=Reliquary of Souls=6ter boss im black temple

und mit heiran ist bestimmt heigan the unclean aus naxx gemient



Meine Lieblingsbosse sind RoS, Illidan und oldsql Ragnaros


----------



## Deanne (13. Juli 2008)

Meine Favs sind Attumen und Nightbane. Beide sehen recht stylish aus und die Kämpfe sind interessant, ohne zu leicht oder zu schwer zu sein. Zudem fiebere ich jedes mal mit, ob endlich mal Mittnacht droppt und ich dann auch ausnahmsweise mal Würfelglück habe.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ansonsten ist aber auch Murmur ganz nett, weil die Tatsache, dass man jederzeit in die Luft fliegen kann, den Kampf recht spannend macht.


----------



## Biboxi (13. Juli 2008)

"Zeit für SPAAAAßß!!!"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oníshanu (13. Juli 2008)

Der Epochenjäger aus HDZ1 hatte in meinen Augen irgendwie Stil^^


----------



## Scarloc. (13. Juli 2008)

Mein Lieblingsboss bleibt eigentlich Nefarian in bwl, und mit ihm gleich die meisten bosse aus bwl (:
Ich find Nefarian einfach anspruchsvoller als die ganzen bosse und innis vor bwl (pre bc halt), und mit seinem class call macht das ganze auch viel spass, weil zumindest n bisschen können gefragt ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kellner38 (13. Juli 2008)

Mein Lieblingsboss mhm...

Archimonde und Illidan warum?

Archimonde: Man sieht bei diesem Bosskampf wer seinen Char wirklich beherrscht zudem ist es für mich als Hexer nicht allzu langweilig immer nur Schaden zu machen man muss seinen Fähigkeiten ausweichen und das finde ich sehr spannend.

Illidan: Weil er einfach der Endboss von Bc ist zum ersten mal die Treppen hoch zu Spitze zu gehen und dann vor ihm zu stehen ist ein einfach nur geiles Gefühl. Und auch von den Fähigkeiten macht er mir Spass die Phasen Maiev Shadowsong die dann in den Kampf eingreift einfach alles.


----------



## chinsai (13. Juli 2008)

mhmh lieblingsboss ist bisher nethermantin septhera in der mechanar wenn die ihre feuereles beschwört man immer dann im kreis durch den raum laufen musst, is ne kleine herausforderung besonders wenn der tank oder healer rennt


----------



## Nellî (13. Juli 2008)

Pre BC 
Baron Geddon
Wieso? Du bist die bombe, wie toll das war wenns einer geschaftt hat den raid zu bomben^^

und BC
Maggy und Gruul
Wieso? ich bin gern mt, und liebes es von richtig großen bossen, richtig auf die fesse zu bekommen =D


----------



## Sh00ter (13. Juli 2008)

Kellner38 schrieb:


> Mein Lieblingsboss mhm...
> 
> Archimonde und Illidan warum?
> 
> ...



Meine Meinung!

Außerdem: Brutallus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Warum?

NUKE NUKE NUKE NUKE NUKE NUKE NUKE NUKE NUKE NUKE

^^


----------



## nengo (13. Juli 2008)

prinzessin theradras oder so , die in maraudon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


als ich damals das 1. mal drin war wusste die ganze gruppe nicht wie die geht und prompt bei ihren "fürzen" gestorbenn  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
der 1. boss in rfa ist auch lustig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RyniaUnda (13. Juli 2008)

Also das hängt bei mir sehr von der Klasse ab, die ich gerade spiele.

Mit dem Schurken fand ich irgendwie immer die Oldschoolbosse spassig, wo man zum Teil offtanken muss: Drakkisath beispielsweise

Als Elementarschamane ist Maggi einfach toll: Draufrotzen bis zum umfallen und zuschauen, wie Mages/Hexer/Schurke/Jäger mindestens 100 DPS weniger machen ^^

Für Feraldruiden gibt es nur einen wirlich geilen und lustigen Boss, aber leider halt sehr OldSkool: Ragnaros. Immer wieder im hohen Bogen weg geschleudert werden und in der Luft dann voll anstürmen ... einfach toll. Da war man, wenn man an gutes Equip rangekommen ist, eindeutig besser dran als die Krieger, die sich ja dauernd abwechseln mussten. Als Feral war es für den Raid nicht so tragisch, wenn man mal 1-2 Sekunden die Aggro verloren hat.


----------



## Schörg3s (13. Juli 2008)

Archimonde!

einfach n geiler Fight  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -Agrippa- (13. Juli 2008)

Eranikus' Schemen 





mag ihn irgendwie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DeThLeFf (13. Juli 2008)

mein Lieblingsboss ist Krümel aus den DM, er dropt doch vom Style her die geilste Waffe überhaupt, Krümels Nurdelholz...

Naja, der aus dem Schattenlabyhrint mit seinem "Zeit für Spaß..." ist auch cool ;-)


----------



## Traklar (13. Juli 2008)

Kümel hat Stile find ich und erst sein Nudelholz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Auch Nefarian und Ragnaros mag ich sehr.


Wenns um BC Bosse geht dann ganz klar Schwarzherz der Hetzer.... ZEIT FÜR SPASS!!!


----------



## Crâshbâsh (13. Juli 2008)

Lurker is mein Favorit

Warum? Ich war heute das erste mal als healer drin (bzw allgemein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
Der Boss ist einfach geil. Vor allem der komische Pull xD

Der einzige boss den man sich angelt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (pre bc abgesehen)


----------



## Natsumee (14. Juli 2008)

hoffe gelten auch pre bc

Onyxia ftw


----------



## WotanGOP (14. Juli 2008)

In der alten Welt geht nichts über die ehrwürdige alte Dame, auch heute noch. Onyxia ist einfach ein Erlebnis.

Ansonsten ist Leotheras der Blinde mein Lieblingsboss, weil es der einzige T5-Boss ist, den ich tanken darf. Ansonsten habe ich immer andere Aufgaben (Adds bei Hydross und Lurker, Murlocs bei Morogrim, Jäger + Pet bei Karatrash, Adds bei A'lar, etc.) und andere Bosse, wie zum Beispiel Winter in Hyal oder #Voidreaver sind bei weitem nicht so anspruchsvoll für den Tank.
Leo zu tanken macht auf jeden Fall richtig Spaß, auch wenn man viel zu tun hat, vor allem immer wieder neu antanken. Aber dank 850(!) Spelldamage raidbuffed ist das kein Problem. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lootelf (14. Juli 2008)

Krushtar schrieb:


> Archi und natürlich Keal!



/sign

Wobei Kael nach dem Mega-Nerf zwar um vieles einfacher aber dadurch auch spaßiger geworden ist, weil die stressige 3. Phase jetzt einfach fehlt.

Ansonsten absoluter Lieblingsboss: Archimonde.


----------



## Mace (14. Juli 2008)

illidan


----------



## iReap (14. Juli 2008)

Ich find das Opernevent lustig
also alle 4 Bosse die darin vorkommen können.



Traklar schrieb:


> Kümel hat Stile find ich und erst sein Nudelholz
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Hab ihn gestern mit meinem Dudu Twink gelegt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Nach 15 Wipes, 5 davon bei 1%, lag er endlich im Dreck  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neotrion (14. Juli 2008)

Erstmal, guten Morgen.

Also ich finde den Nethergroll sehr geil. Warum? hmmm... ich kann da als Caster fast so derb DMG wie beim Kurator machen, nur Nethergroll sieht am geilsten aus uns so.


----------



## Gorgano (14. Juli 2008)

Vexalus (oder wie der auch heißt) in tdm.
warum ?
wei wenn man den debuff  hoch stapelt wird man groß und ma macht richtig viel schaden =)


----------



## Osse (14. Juli 2008)

iReap schrieb:


> Ich find das Opernevent lustig
> also alle 4 Bosse die darin vorkommen können.



soweit ich weiss, gibts da nur 3. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hmmmm 

erlebnissmässig onyxia. das erste mal auf 60 mit 40 mann vor der dame stehen ist einfach ne geniale sache. ragnaros dann knapp dahinter.

nen bc bosskampf bei dem ich immer viel spaß hatte ist karathress. der kampf hat tempo und wird nicht öde im verlauf.


----------



## Lootelf (14. Juli 2008)

Osse schrieb:


> soweit ich weiss, gibts da nur 3.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


- Wolf
- Hexe
- Romulo
- Julianne

3 Events, 4 Bosse


----------



## Asphalaen (14. Juli 2008)

Bei mir is es in BC auf jeden Fall Archimonde... wir haben den erst seit kurzem down, und der verlangt wirklich n bissl was. Man muss seinen Char schon beherrschen und v.a. den Überblick behalten...

PreBC...hm... rückblickend waren die Bosse alle nicht so der Hammer... Ich würde aber mal sagen Nefarian mit den Klassencalls und allem drin und dran... war leider nie bei ihm, das muss ich in nem Retro-Raid mal noch nachholen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Adenedhel (14. Juli 2008)

murmur weil er mich an ragnaros so schön errinert ist einfach geil 
oder der aus gnome der beim angrief " voll die gerechtigkeit" schreit

LG Ade


----------



## FoolsTome (14. Juli 2008)

Pre BC war der tollste Kampf Vaelastrasz. Der gab ordentlich bäm, vor allem als Schurke oder Krieger.

In BC gibts mehrere gute. Aran ist einer davon, genau wie Alar und Teron. Und ansonste... MURLOCS INCOMMING! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (14. Juli 2008)

Phönixgott A'lar in TK =)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Find den nicht nur total hübsch, sondern den Kampf auch recht chillig ^-^


----------



## Unaton (14. Juli 2008)

Aran in Karazhan!

Warum? Weil ich mal endlich volle Kanne drauf gehen darf, ohne gleich Aggro zu ziehen und zu sterben!
Am Ende lassen sie mich eh immer mit den Worten "oh der Schurke hat heal gebraucht?" sterben, aber wayne. Platz 1 ist Lohn genug oO


----------



## deathmagier (14. Juli 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Phönixgott A'lar in TK =)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ich hasse alar und den rest von fds da find ich die bosse in ssc cooler besonders leotheras wenn man gegen seinen eigenen dämon kämpfen muss wobei es als defftank immer knapp wird ...


----------



## Tomtek (14. Juli 2008)

Mein Lieblinsboss "sind" Die Mutter + Supremus ^^ Supremus wegen dem kiten und weglaufen findsch ganz lustig und bei Mutter wegen der Affaire undso xD


----------



## Hepitos (14. Juli 2008)

lady und kael bzw archi

nix für movementkrüppel  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Trisch (14. Juli 2008)

Winterchill wenn man 3-4 mal im Tod&Verderbnis steht und wut ohne Ende hat, APS erreicht neue Dimensionen.

Illidari Council, die Kickergruppe macht echt laune.

Und als Krönung: Die Falmme von Azinoth, hab ich ab dem ersten mal geliebt den job.


----------



## xshooterx (14. Juli 2008)

Ich finde alle Endbosse am besten.
Warum ? Weil ich finde es ist nice Bosse aus der Geschichte von WoW zu töten.

*Zul´Gurub:                                Hakkar
Der Geschmolzene Kern:           Ragnaros
Pechschwingenhort:                   Nefarian
Onyxia´s Unterschlupf:                Onyxia
Naxxramas:                            Kel´Thuzad
Magtheridon´s Kammer:          Magtheridon
Gruul´s Unterschlupf:                  Gruul
Zul´Aman:                                Zul´Jin
Das Auge:                               Kael´thas
Der Schlangenschrein:             Lady Vashj
Berg Hyjal:                             Archimonde
Der Schwarze Tempel:                Illidan
Das Sonnenbrunnenplateau:     Kil´Jaeden*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Isalia (14. Juli 2008)

Ganz klar der Ogerboss in den zerschmetterten Hallen...die beiden streitenden Köpfe sind einfach Klasse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dummweise weiß ich seinen Namen gerade nicht mehr.


----------



## Numbe (14. Juli 2008)

Leotheras  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Macht mir als Heildruide unheimlich Laune  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vincious (14. Juli 2008)

pre bc macht eranikus einfach sow viel fun xD

im ernst: ich find eig als schurke alle statistischen bosskämpfe cool wo man einfach nur dmg machen muss z.b. nethergroll


----------



## Dragonsdeath (14. Juli 2008)

hmm instanzen boss den ich gut finde???
hmm der Kurator ist ziemlich geil wegend er hervorufungs phase da macht ich dann auch ab und an so nette 5-7k blutdurst crits^^


----------



## Nightwraith (14. Juli 2008)

Ich mag Gruul. Schön einfach, aber trotzdem ein lustiger Kampf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Aber Der Hetzer ausm Schlabby is auch geil. Ist nich immer des gleiche.
zB ist beim letzten Mal nach der Chaos-Phase der Heiler hinter der Tür gewesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Der Germane (14. Juli 2008)

Leotheras und alar find ich lustig ^^

warum: Leotheras-->Die Dämonen
            Alar--------->Einfach lustig


----------



## Karu_BDSW (14. Juli 2008)

hi zusammen,

ich finde die beiden bosse in arka am besten, die die sich immer streiten!! müsst den dialog mal genau anhören, bzw. auch in ner anderen reihenfolge killen, dann kommen auch unterschiedliche dialoge!! find ich persönlich am witzigsten!!

so far


----------



## Camillo70 (14. Juli 2008)

Ich finde Die spinnenkönigin igitth glaube ich heisst sie aus dem spinnenabteil von Naxramas einfach am besten der Boss ist sowas von Genial


----------



## Menticore1987 (15. Juli 2008)

Naja also ich find der geilste bis anhin der Kampf gegen Illidan, einfach geil gemacht, jedes mal Sound total aufschrauben^^
Aber den fight den ich unbedingt mal sehen will ist gegen Kael'thas in FdS, der sieht mit abstand am geilsten aus der fight und soll bis auf die SW Bosse der härteste Encounter überhaupt sein.

Brutallus macht auch noch spass, das verzweifelte suchen nach dem Max Dps seines Chars ist einfach genial
Leider ging er bei uns noch nicht down *hust*


----------



## Schoggii (25. September 2009)

Mimiron, wird nie langweilig und seine Kommentare im Kampf sind auch ned schlecht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Pw3x2 Kanone ftw


----------



## BuzzerBeater (25. September 2009)

Ganz eindeutig Nefarian, einfach immer spannend auf lvl 60


----------



## Petersburg (25. September 2009)

Der 



Spoiler



Lichkönig


 !!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bulldoz (25. September 2009)

Lieblinsgboss: Leotheras
Instanz: SSC (Schlangenschrein)
Wieso: Er war am Anfang zu SSC noch richtig fordernd, hatte tolle Phasen (vorallem die Wirbel-Wipe-Phase^^) und der Sound von Leo war sowieso mal nonplusultra. So ein richtig kleiner Psychopath 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PalaBubble (25. September 2009)

Zwillings Val'kyren. Finds einfach geil, wenn Richturteil für 23k crittet! xD
Spieltechnisch her ganz klar Schachevent, weil mal was anders is.


----------



## Smokefish (25. September 2009)

ich fand das Theaterevent immer lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Braamséry (25. September 2009)

Ich kann eig net so recht sagen: ... ist mein Lieblingsboss, sondern einfach nur dass ich SSC/TK alles geil fang.

SSC:
Hydross: War zwar net der spannenste Kampf, aba die Sache mit den Adds war immer geil, weil ab und zu n heiler umgekipt is, wenn ein add spot etc wiedersteht^^
Lurker: War was anderes als das bisher gekannte, sich mit nem überdimensional-hässlichen fisch zu messen. Dazu noch der Schwall der einen, enn man gepennt hat ins nächste paralleluniversum befördert hat.
Leotheras: Der Wirbel war ja immer das geielste^^ und zu anfang hatten wir auch sehr mit dem enrage timer zu kämpfen, wegen des aggro-resets nach dem wirbel und zwischen den phasen, das war einfach geil.
Morogrim: Ok, das war von den Phasen eig net so interressant, aba durch die vorraussetzung (im normalefall) eines Palas war es trotzdem ne herausforderung.
Tiefenlord Karathress + Gefolgschaft: Die adds an sich, vor allem der shami habn ja für viele wipes gesorgt, wobei ich es ma schön fand, dass man net nur die adds weghaut, sondern der auch die fähigkeiten z.t. übernimmt.
Vashj: Brauch man net vile zu sagen einfach ein sehr gut designter bosskampf, der sehr fordernd war an den ganzen raid und nur mit viel üebung schaffbar war.

TK:
A'lar: Ma nen Vogel als gegner der viele fähigkeiten hat und wo die tanks auf trap sein mussten war sehr schön zu sehen. Außerdem waren die vogel-trashmobs vorher noch geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Der Loothäscher: Zwar ein sehr eintöniger fight, aba durch das viele rennen trotzdem zu anfang net langweilig, vor allem, weil der dmg stimmen musste.
Solarian: Auch sehr sehr nett, wenn der ganze raid auf einma, nen freiflug hatte^^ außderm kamen da noch die ganzen adds, die nebenbei noch hier und da ma fu nen heiler zu rannten wenn ein tank gepennt hat, aba war funny^^
Kel'thas: Mein eigentlicher lieblingsboss, weil er sehr anspruchsvoll war. Die erste Phase war ja easy going, aba durch die überschneidungen der folgenden phasen, vor allem bei 2+3 wurds doch schon knifflig alles so zu pullen wies grad gut passte. Dazu dann auch noch das levitieren was sehr geil war und die mega geile animation als der seinen raum weghaut, also alles in allem war das einfach spaßig, vor allem, weil man die klassenfähigkeiten gut einsetzen konnte, wie kiten, frosten etc.
Außerdem waren durch die legendaries einige klassen klar im vorteil anderen gegenüber, weil schurken z.b. besser für den dolch geeignet waren als andere klassen. so zieht sich die individualität, die blizz atm zerstört, gut in den kampf mit rein.

Das reicht ma würd ich sagen^^


----------



## Gigg (26. September 2009)

Ganz klar Ragnaros !!!

Warum? War mein erster Raid Boss.


----------



## Gondolim (26. September 2009)

Salü

Im Classic wars ganz klar Jin'do der Verhexer aus ZG. Wie der immer wieder Leute in den Sandkasten geschmissen und von den pösen Knochenmännchen verhauen lassen hat nur um gleich darauf einen zu übernehmen und ihn im kamikazelauf in die Raidgruppe stürmen zu lassen war schon sehr amüsant^^
(Ragi auf Platz zwei ... da er nur einen eindrücklichen Auftritt hinlegen konnte ... der Kampf war dann ja nicht sonderlich spannend)

BC .... hmm .... hab ich entscheidungsschwierigkeiten zwischen Dalliah der Verdammnisverkünderin und Zornseher Soccothrates aus der Arcatraz. Weil die zwei sich dermassen angegiftelt haben und jeder der beiden versucht hat die gruppe auf den jeweils anderen zu hetzen, dass ich mich jedesmal vom stuhl hätte schmeissen können^^ (!!! Gnom Millhouse FTW !! xD ... aber erst bei horizontiss)

Hier in Nordend ist es schwer sich zu entscheiden, da viele Bossbegenungen sehr spannende und spassige aspekte haben, jedoch gefällt mir der Kampf gegen Malygos, mit den verschiedenen fesselnden phasen doch am besten.

so das wars von mir ... lg


----------



## tokkra (26. September 2009)

Finde denn endboss in TDM ganz lustig (besonders als caster) erst dmg auf denn boss dann das add platt machen+das Ei und dann die flugphase wo mann rumschwimmen muss denn kugeln ausweichen sonst onehit (jedenfalls fast immer zu bc zeiten) und dann auch noch dmg auf denn boss machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mvposse (26. September 2009)

ich mag denn buffed.de boss 

warum? er erzählt ein alles was mann braucht 

funfaktor? immer spaß beim lesen


----------



## Bankrott (26. September 2009)

*Zu Classic Zeiten*:
 Ganzklar Blutfürst Mandokir: der dmg den der kollege den Tanks damals gedrückt hat war echt bitter.

*Zu BC Zeiten*:
 Stechen zwischen Solarian und Aran ... habe da mitm Schurken geraidet, und die Zahlen die man da sehen konnte waren einfach toll.
Die freiflüge an sich waren auch der hammer :>

*Zu Wotlk* 
: Je nach Charakter einen anderen.
Schurke:Xt: die Herzphase ist einfach immer sehr spassig.
Todesritter(tank):Ignis als Addtank, es war immer sehr spannend wenn der Caster der die Adds zerschroten sollte ungeduldig war und mich mit Pech in sachen hp (kann ja mal passiern das man unter 20 k liegt) in die Luft gesprengt hat.

Gesamt:Eindeutig Ignis, die Phasen machen immerwieder spass.

So far 
Bankrott


----------



## Müllermilch (26. September 2009)

Mhm Onyxia und Illidan Sturmgrimm! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Warum? Finde einfach bei Onyxia kommt totales feeling auf,wenn man gegen diesen riesigen,schwarzen Drachen kämpft und die Phasen sind auch absolut hammer.
Und Illidan is einfach nur episch.Mit Maiev und Akama.Einfach hammer!


----------



## EisblockError (26. September 2009)

Ich find Kil Jeaden einfach Episch, allerdings nur mit lv 70, auf 80 ist das Tank and spank and nuke.


----------



## X-Zero (26. September 2009)

Nefarian, Hakkar und Thaddius einfach cool zu legen und die Inis dazu waren spitze


----------



## Der Hoffnungstöter (26. September 2009)

Nefarian 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Norrius (26. September 2009)

Also mir gefielen damals zur 60iger Zeiten extremst viele Instanzen. 


Also meine absolute Lieblings-Instanz war damals mit meinem *Druiden* (Gleichgewicht) und meinem *Krieger* (Schutz) jedenfalls waren es beide *Nachtelfen* die INI *DÜSTERBRUCH* bei den Raid's habe ich eigentlich Blackrock extremst geil gefunden. 

Jedenfalls war es zu BC die *DAMPFKAMMER* die es mir extremst angetan hat und der *Schlangenschrein* stand bei mir ebenfalls ganz weit oben.


Zu Zeiten Wotlk habe ich jedenfalls WOW nur mehr als Gelegenheitsspieler besucht. Jedenfalls gefielen mir sowieso alles *HDZ* Ini's extremst gut, wobei ich sagen muss dass sie bei dem letzten Addon sich viel einfallen haben lassen.


----------



## Yalis (26. September 2009)

Verkünder Volazj

Macht einfach Spaß, auf einmal gegen seine eigene Gruppe zu kämpfen ^^


----------



## NightCreat (21. Oktober 2009)

ganz klar mimiron in ulduar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 erstens find ich es immer wieder geil wenn leute an dem noobfilder davor verrecken und zweitens hat der boss 4 geile phasen die richtig fun bringen^^


----------



## Matress (21. Oktober 2009)

Classic :

Onyxia
Nefarian

BC :

Illidan Sturmgrimm
Der Rat der Illidari
Keal'Thas Sonnenwanderer (Festung der Stürme)
Archimonde
Zul'jin
Kil'Jaeden (hatte ihn zwar nie down aber der Kampf hat mir trotz dauerwipen gefallen)

WotLk :

Anub'arak (Prüfung des Kreuzfahres)
Thaddius
Die vier Reiter
XT 002
Sartharion (3D)
Kel'Thuzad
Faction Champions (Prüfung des Kreuzfahrers)


----------



## Muz (21. Oktober 2009)

Edwin van Cliff 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 meine #1


----------



## echterman (21. Oktober 2009)

WOW classic: 
- Onyxia(weil damals nicht so klar wie heute war wohin sie atmet).
- Ragnaros(nur weil damals ein gnome krieger den getankt hat, einfah geile optik)
- Zul Gurub(erste 25er instanz wo man sich derbe bei den boss fights bewegen musste, teamplay kommt auf)
- An Quirai, Der Endboss, der große Ägyptische Gott, bei dem man die Kristalle hoch holen muss.)

WOW burning crusade:
- Doom Lord Kazzak
- Leerhäscher
- Zul Aman(da drin alle bosse, weil se alle coole fähigkeiten haben, und der TimeRun für den Bären)
- Brutallus(weil da die dpsler vollgas geben mussten sonst gabs wipe).

WOW Wrath of the Lich King:
- Heigan(weil man da so viel laufen muss)
- Kel Thuzad(weil ich da Kel und beide Adds gleichzeitig getankt habe und wir ih gelegt haben)
- Satharion 3D(weil mittten im fight was neues dazukommt)
- Malygos(weil es cool auf den drachen ist)
- Freaya(der ganze kampf ist genial)

PS: eines zum schluss. die geilste ini war damals für mich und zwei andere Dead Mines(zu classic zeiten). Damals sind zwei leute abgehaun und nur heiler tank und ich als schurke waren noch übrig und wir haben es trotzdem geschaft.


----------



## Hansquadrat (21. Oktober 2009)

Ragnaros: er ist zwar nur der general der alten Götter trotzdem macht er mehr her als jeder andere Winzboss. Wir gehen Ragna wöchentlich mit 3-4 mann weil style ^^

Hmm anspruchsvolle Bosse gibts genug aber AQ40 an BWL sind immernoch die geilsten. Da wipen heute noch Schlachtzüge ^^


----------



## Stan (21. Oktober 2009)

Eindeutig Garr (ja ich spiele Hexer^^), wobei ich MC und BWLim Klassikbereich einfach nur Klasse fand, weil jede Klasse für bestimmte Bosse eine Daseinsberechtigung hatte (Mage und Druiden Entfluchen bei Gehennas, Mages Sheppen bei Majo, Hexer bannen bie Garr, Schurken Fallen entschärfen auf dem Weg zu Lashlayer). Heute bist du als dd beliebig austauschbar und wirst nur auf den dmg reduziert. Aber naja das ewige Farmen war das einzige was zum Kotzen war aber ging dann auch, hab beim Farmen immer meinen Mage gelevelt bis der damals 60 war^^.


----------



## chyroon (21. Oktober 2009)

bei mir sind es auch wie bei ein paar Vorpostern, die "alten" Bosse

BWL: Nefarian
AQ40: C'Thun

Ps: ich hoffe ja stark, das ich bald Arthas dazu einreihen kann.


----------



## Barbossa94 (21. Oktober 2009)

Auch Arans Schemen. Zu BC einfach geil! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ReVert (21. Oktober 2009)

RoS
Illi fight war auch einfach epic
und nu in WOTLK isses:

XT in Ulduar ;D wegen seinen sprüchen
und Hodir weils einfach ein cooler fight ist


----------



## Tünnemann72 (21. Oktober 2009)

Hm hat noch keiner erwähnt und ist auch kein "grosser" Boss, aber: 

"Du hast meinen Auftritt versaut, du Ratte" ...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Newaera (21. Oktober 2009)

Leotheras the Blind (SSC ist im allg. mein lieblingsraid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
Kil'jaeden


----------



## Threisch (21. Oktober 2009)

Eisheuler ^^ k.A wiso aber ich mag den eifach


----------



## stefscot (21. Oktober 2009)

Classic (leider erst in BC gemacht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
C'thun

BC:
Illidari Council (immer ein grosses Chaos   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
Arans Schemen (geile Sprüche und Taktik)
Moroes (You rang? jedes mal ein Knaller )
alle Bosse in Zul'Aman (einfach Hammer)
Kael'thas Sunstrider

WoTLK:
Mimiron
Sartharion 3D

wie man sieht, ich habe BC geliebt xD


----------



## Heydu (21. Oktober 2009)

Also ich habe da viele lieblingsbosse.

Einer davon ist Nexusprinz Shaffar.
Weil er einen einfach zu schönen Spruch/zu schöne sätze auf lager hat:

Was ist das? Verzeiht...aber... ich habe keinen Besucher erwartet. Denn...wie Ihr sehen könnt, bin ich
einbischen beschäftigt. Doch als guter Gastgeber kümmere ich mich um euch später...persöhnlich.

Beim Tod:
Ich...muss mich nun leider verabschieden.

^_^


----------



## Heydu (21. Oktober 2009)

stefscot schrieb:


> wie man sieht, ich habe BC geliebt xD



bist nicht alleine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit:

Sry, aber heute spinnt mein (Arbeits-) PC ;(

sry für doppelpost


----------



## lexaone (21. Oktober 2009)

Mhh gute Frage...aber ich denke ich finde Mimiron ziemlich cool...erstens find ich seine Art cool...was er so alles erzählt und wie er es rüberbringt und außerdem finde ich den Kampf ziemlich cool jede einzelne Phase find ich interessant. 

Von der Taktik und vom Kampf selbst finde ich noch die Valkyr Twins ziemlich cool jedoch viel zu leicht auf normal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Irath (21. Oktober 2009)

Ich finde eigentlich den Schwarzen Ritter ganz lustig. Vor allem wenn er nach unten geflogen kommt, diesen Darth-Vader griff macht und den Blutelf wegschleudert. Wie gewohnt wird der Blutelf dann noch wiedererweckt und man muss auch gegen den kämpfen. Und natürlich die zweite Phase wo der schwarze Ritter die "Armee der Toten" beschwört.

Das Schachevent in Karazhan ist natürlich auch sehr nice und der kopflose Reiter darf natürlich nicht fehlen mit seiner Kürbisarmee und seinen Kopf der in der Gegend herumschwirrt.

Mfg


----------



## Dragonchen (21. Oktober 2009)

Moin

also meine Lieblingsbosse wahren:

Aran (1x in enrage gebracht mit 2 palas und nem deff-Krieger oh man soviele Arans habt ihr noch nicht gesehen in jeder nische einer das hat geknallt^^)
Siechhuf (hab da immer mit meiner Hexe den Schurken im DMG-meter überholt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
Schach
Das Theaterevent alle davon (weil man nie wußte was kommt heute)
Kurator (mit der hexe der Schaden in der hervorrufung   HERRLICH 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Maggi (fand das mit dem klicken einfach nur genial)
Gruul (mal mit nur noch 2 tanks 3dd´s und 2 heilern gelegt^^)(der rest lag selber)

und den Rest habe ich nur 1x gesehen kann mir da also kein urteil erlauben und seit WOLTK geh ich garnicht mehr raiden 

gruß Drago


----------



## Tamîkus (21. Oktober 2009)

zu classic Rgnaros und c thun bc der rat der illidari wotlk malygos


----------



## Psychonightelf (21. Oktober 2009)

Assari schrieb:


> Also alles was es zu sagen gibt steht schon oben im Threadtitel:
> 
> 
> Wer ist euer Lieblingsinstanzenboss?
> ...



Definitiv Mimiron, einfach cool das movement das jeder bringen soll, und seine Kommentare nach jeder Phase auch witzig!


----------



## Tyhria (21. Oktober 2009)

Also für mich finde ich ich die Boss in Kara sehr schön.

Da haben sie viele verschiede in eine Instanz gepackt und das macht immer wieder spaß.


----------



## Skelettkrieger (21. Oktober 2009)

aktuell ist mein Lieblingsboss die Valkürentwins in PdOK.
Warum?
Weil es aktuell neben einigen Ulduar HM so ziemlich das einzige ist was über Movement und nicht stur übers EQ läuft.
Fressen 3-4 DDs zu viele Kugeln ists schwer machbar weil man die Zwillingspaktschilde nicht mehr weg bekommt.
Zuvor war es Malygos und Mimiron.
Aktuell bete ich dafür dass es 1-2 Bosse geben wird die auch ohne Heroic Modus etwas anspruchsvoller sind und nicht wie bei PDK einfach nur Farm


----------



## Prototyp_Gottes (21. Oktober 2009)

Ich fand in TdM Kael'Thas Sonnenwanderer ziemlich geil. Zumal der - für einen Boss einer 5-Mann Instanz - nicht so eine 08/15-Taktik erforderte. Da brauchte man Range-DD, die sich um den Phoenix kümmern mussten, und außerdem musste, sobald Kael'Thas seinen Pyro wirken wollte, sein Schild schnellstmöglich runtergehauen werden und dann musste mal sofort kicken. Der Pyro hat damals einen Tank niedergestreckt. Und dann gabs noch die 2. Phase in der man auf die Kugeln aufpassen musste und auch ein wenig Movement gefragt war. So ein Boss in einer 5-Mann Ini wäre mal wieder geil :-) . Generell eine Instanz wie TdM wäre mal wieder wünschenswert ^^ .


----------



## Nordendboy (21. Oktober 2009)

Classic WoW:
-Raggi
-Nefarian
-Hakkar

BC:
-Ilidan
-Kil´Jaeden

WOTLK:
-Kel´thuzad
-Saphiron
-Malygos
-Hodir
Und die 3 Bosse in Archavons Kammer =)


----------



## Lashliner (21. Oktober 2009)

Mutanus heisst der glaub ich! Weil ich Murlocs so sehr mag.
Und was den Kampf angeht mag ich am ehesten Kael'Thas! Einfach toll wie der am Ende die Wand absprengt!


----------



## Rolandos (21. Oktober 2009)

Wie kann man einen Lieblingsboss haben, rein umhauen raus, ist nichts mit Liebling.  Spätestens wenn man das Teil hat, was man von dem brauchen kann, wandert ein Boss in die Abstellkammer bis zum nächsten Recycling. OK vielleicht haut man irgendeinen oder mehrere nochmal um, um Nachkommern ein Chance auf Teile zu geben. 

Lieblingsbosse tz tz.


----------



## Lashliner (21. Oktober 2009)

Rolandos schrieb:


> Wie kann man einen Lieblingsboss haben, rein umhauen raus, ist nichts mit Liebling.  Spätestens wenn man das Teil hat, was man von dem brauchen kann, wandert ein Boss in die Abstellkammer bis zum nächsten Recycling. OK vielleicht haut man irgendeinen oder mehrere nochmal um, um Nachkommern ein Chance auf Teile zu geben.
> 
> Lieblingsbosse tz tz.



Du bist auch nur so ein Itemgeiler Typ D:


----------



## Tamîkus (21. Oktober 2009)

Rolandos schrieb:


> Wie kann man einen Lieblingsboss haben, rein umhauen raus, ist nichts mit Liebling.  Spätestens wenn man das Teil hat, was man von dem brauchen kann, wandert ein Boss in die Abstellkammer bis zum nächsten Recycling. OK vielleicht haut man irgendeinen oder mehrere nochmal um, um Nachkommern ein Chance auf Teile zu geben.
> 
> Lieblingsbosse tz tz.



es gibt bosse die den spielern spass machn beim fight und es nicht nur um den loot geht zu bc war es bei mir zul jin in zulaMAN bin da immer nochreingegangen  obwohl ich vom eq  nichts mehr brauchte


----------



## Tünnemann72 (21. Oktober 2009)

Rolandos schrieb:


> Wie kann man einen Lieblingsboss haben, rein umhauen raus, ist nichts mit Liebling.  Spätestens wenn man das Teil hat, was man von dem brauchen kann, wandert ein Boss in die Abstellkammer bis zum nächsten Recycling. OK vielleicht haut man irgendeinen oder mehrere nochmal um, um Nachkommern ein Chance auf Teile zu geben.
> 
> Lieblingsbosse tz tz.



Schade, das solche Leutchen sich nicht eher in Spielrichtung "Wirtschaftstycoon" orientieren.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kultig (21. Oktober 2009)

die classic bosse wie Ragnaros, Nef oder Onyxia. die bosse damals hatten noch charisma.

seit bc hab ich solch charismatische bosse nicht mehr erleben dürfen


----------



## Genomchen (21. Oktober 2009)

Ne, die geilsten Bosse bleiben nachwievor der "Spass-Boss" im Schattenlabby und der Boss (ich glaub Arka hero) bei dem der Boss sowas brült, wie "erblicket nun eine weitere Kreatur von unfassbarer Macht" und im nächsten Moment steht so nen kleiner Gnom da, der ned weiss was grad geschah hehe xD


----------



## Evilslyn (21. Oktober 2009)

Mimiron find ich klasse, mag daran liegen da ich noch nicht so oft da war, aber was er so die ganze Zeit erzählt, wie oft die Phasen wechseln. Das find ich spitze gemacht.


----------



## Aratos (21. Oktober 2009)

Theater-Event in Kara (Der große böse Wolf):

Find´s einfach witzig!
Einer wird zum kleinen gnomischen Rotkäpchen und muss um sein Leben laufen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber eigentlich gefällt mir fast jeder Boss in Kara ziemlich gut,...nice gameplay, Abwechslung,...
Nur die Maid mag ich gar nicht!^^

Aber mittlerweile wurde die Inis sowieso alle genervt und es macht keinen Spaß mehr.
Damals wirklich mit Abstand meine Lieblings-Ini.


----------



## Acerilia (21. Oktober 2009)

Mein lieblingsboss ist eindeutig Halazzi aus Zul'Aman der hat so tolle sprüche drauf und wenn ers sagt hört sich das immer recht eigenartig an. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntara (21. Oktober 2009)

Kil'jaeden

&

Illidan

Finde beide haben nicht nur Style sondern auch insbesondere Illidan ist einfach super gut gemacht wie 
er ausrastet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gartarus (21. Oktober 2009)

Twins aus AQ 40 
Wipe-Garantie!


----------



## Artherk (21. Oktober 2009)

mal überlegen ich fand eigenlich immer nice...kel thuzad 
wollte dem schon immer in die fresse haun...
dann natürlich den flammen levi...
kolo is auch fein
aber wen ich hasse is der xt deconstructor und ignis ... schüttel


----------



## Freakypriest (21. Oktober 2009)

Rolandos schrieb:


> Wie kann man einen Lieblingsboss haben, rein umhauen raus, ist nichts mit Liebling. Spätestens wenn man das Teil hat, was man von dem brauchen kann, wandert ein Boss in die Abstellkammer bis zum nächsten Recycling. OK vielleicht haut man irgendeinen oder mehrere nochmal um, um Nachkommern ein Chance auf Teile zu geben.
> 
> Lieblingsbosse tz tz.




Onyxia

Ich gehe seit 3 Jahren jede woche wenn ich es zeitlich schaffe, ob vorher alleine oder die neue mit 9-24anderen ist mir egal ich mag die Dame.


----------



## Dini (21. Oktober 2009)

Langsam bekomme ich Muskelkater vom Schieben^^


----------



## Shamis (21. Oktober 2009)

GRUUL ;D

weil er immer lustig war weils meist so ablief:

Vorischt höhle stüzt ein! --> alle heler down ----> vorsicht nicht zu nahe bei einander stehen ---> Tanks down 

xD


----------



## Hexenfluch (21. Oktober 2009)

Hogger in pdc ch  echt lustig das der jetzt in ner ini is 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dexis (21. Oktober 2009)

da ich erst in den letzten zügen vom classic-content zu spielen begonnen habe, ist für mich der BC-content mein wegweisender bereich, vor allem die high-end-bosse kael´thas, illidan und kil´jaeden.
erstens sind die bossfights an sich mit mehreren phasen (die jede für sich schon nen eigenen kampf wert sind^^) und den versch. aufgaben an den raid sehr spannend gewesen. zweitens haben aufgrund dieses schwierigkeitsgrads nicht jeder spieler diese hürden auch schaffen bzw. sehen können, das war schon mal ne leistung dazu zu gehören.
wenn ich noch an die foren-threads der gilden denke, die immer mit TK 3/4 bzw. SSC 5/6 geworben haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 weil sie lieber in hdz3 oder tempel loot abgreifen wollten anstatt sich die besten bossfights ingame reinzuziehen ... da muss ich immer schmunzeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Monoecus (21. Oktober 2009)

Mein absoluter Lieblingsboss ist Algalon...

Der Kampf sieht spektakulär aus und ist anspruchsvoll.


----------



## Huntara (21. Oktober 2009)

Monoecus schrieb:


> Mein absoluter Lieblingsboss ist Algalon...
> 
> Der Kampf sieht spektakulär aus und ist anspruchsvoll.



Erklär mir wie das geht, wenn Du ihn nicht einmal im 10er noch im 25er gelegt hast? 
Es sei denn Du hast Deinen Imbachar bei buffed nicht geupdated! Böse... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Genomchen (21. Oktober 2009)

@Dini
Du kriegst nen Muskelkater vom schieben??? ^^
Erklär dich?^^


----------



## Terror_Mietze (21. Oktober 2009)

find im Nexus den ersten Boss ganz cool ( name leider vergessen ) =(

warum? weil man als Gruppe hin und her geschmissen wird xD muss da immer lachen und werd spiel unfähig ^^


----------



## Fürst Illidan Sturmgrimm (6. November 2009)

Für mich war es lange Kael´thas Sonnenwanderer in der Festung der Stürme. 
Für mich ist aber jetzt Beobachtereinheit Algalon Nummer 1. 
Nur 1 Stunde Zeit jede ID, einfach nur episch und schwierig. Genau mein Geschmack.


----------



## revanx (11. November 2009)

vanilla
die ganzen World Bosse aus vanilla
Baron Geddon 
Vaelastrasz

bc 
archi 
komplett za
felmyst

wrath
anub 25 hc
algalon


----------



## Slebbeog (22. November 2009)

hmm aktuell Hodir/Anub/Herold Volazj/Twins


----------



## Soladra (22. November 2009)

Illidan. Warum? Er hat eine coole Vergangenheit, coole Sprüche (leider blöde übersetzt), und der Kampf ist mit Akama und Maiev spektatulärer und episcer als alle anderen Bossfights die ich kenne.


----------



## Mirastor (29. November 2009)

Heigan & Hodir weil die gnadenlos die Movementkrüppel wegradieren und es mal net nur um 7k Stillstand-DPS geht mit denen alle rumposen.
Vezax + Trash weil der Trash endlich mal wieder die Klassenfähigkeiten fordert (Banish, Sheep etc.) und der General selbst weil dann mal die Caster aufpassen müssen ob sie sich den nächsten Pyro/Seelenfeuer noch leisten können.
Mimiron weil er viel Aufmerksamkeit erfordert und gute Koordination
XT wegen der Stimme.... Spieeelzeug bööööseeeeeeee


----------



## Samaraner (29. November 2009)

Ganz klar Ignis. Einer der wenigen Bosse bei dem man als 2nd Tank echt Spaß hat.

Und Heigan wie mein Vorposter geschrieben hat, besonders dann wenn der Kampf 20 Minuten dauert, weil sich die letzten 3 einfach nicht geschlagen geben wollen und den Boss noch mühsam umhauen.


----------



## terminator111 (29. November 2009)

ulduar sind eh fast alle bosse klasse v.a. yoggi und mimiron
in PDK gefällt mir nur Anub, und Naxx und der rest is langweilig
TBC: lady vashi


----------



## Milivoje (1. Dezember 2009)

Aus dem aktullen Content gefällt mir nicht sonderlich viel. 
Mimiron Hm bockt richtig. Ist mMn ein sehr gelungener weil vielseitiger Kampf. 
Die Bosse in PDK/PDoK sind irgendwie nur blass, in einem halben Jahr hat man die wohl vergessen.


----------



## Doonna (4. Dezember 2009)

Pre BC:
Onyxia

BC:
Nightbane
Archimonde
Illidan

WotLK:
Saphiron (etwas schwerer wär nicht schlecht)
Gegen beide noch nicht gekämpft, sondern nur Videos gesehen:
Yogg-Saron
Algalon 

PDK find ich bisher nicht spannend, macht Spass aber Epic gefühl ist nicht dabei, freu mich schon aus Eiskrone 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

